# 91 Year Old Man Breaks Bench Press Record



## AnaSCI (Jun 15, 2013)

Sy Perlis, 91, breaks record for bench-pressing







*Don't mess with 91-year-old who broke world bench-pressing record*

Most people feel lucky simply to be breathing past age 90. Not Sy Perlis. The 91-year-old from Surprise, Ariz., set out to break the World Association of Benchers and Deadlifters record in the 90-and-over age division on Saturday — and after five tries, he did it. Perlis, who has a pacemaker and arthritis, benched 187.2 pounds, blowing well past the association record of 135 pounds in place since 2005. But the World War II veteran, who began weightlifting at age 60 because the sport didn't require him to run around, isn't stopping there. He's planning to break his own record again soon. His wife, Joan, 69, calls Perlis her "motivator." We're sure she's not the only one he inspires.


----------



## thebrick (Jun 15, 2013)

Its freakin' BAD ASS! Love it!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 15, 2013)

Hell Yeah.  That is great.  He can bench a lot more than some of the cross fit guys at my gym.


----------



## srd1 (Jun 15, 2013)

Thats just awsome!!!


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 15, 2013)

hope for a beautiful future... Cool... T


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 15, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> Hell Yeah.  That is great.  He can bench a lot more than some of the cross fit guys at my gym.



that`s what i meant when i said you`ll still young even at 80.. 
i guess you`ll beat his record


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 15, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> hope for a beautiful future... Cool... T




:yeahthat  
ib


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 16, 2013)

Start when 60?  That's awesome!  Plus he's got a little 69 year old spring chicken he's chasing around.  This guys my hero!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 16, 2013)

Another proof that you're never too old to start lifting!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 16, 2013)

W. Valley weightlifter sets bench-press record - world champion at 91 - Sy Perlis - YouTube


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 16, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Start when 60?  That's awesome!  Plus he's got a little 69 year old spring chicken he's chasing around.  This guys my hero!



You noticed that too, huh?  A younger woman.  Men never change.


----------



## dorian777 (Jun 18, 2013)

If you look closely, you'll see a methyl-t tab under his tongue!:headbang:


----------

